# Little Chef



## Rubex (Jul 5, 2015)

On 30th March 2008 at 5:05PM the Huntingdon and St Neots fire brigades were called out to this Little Chef following an arson attack on the already derelict property. The building was mostly smoke logged at the time of the incident and the fire was put out within an hour. 

Here is what is left of the old Little Chef:









































The kitchen area:

















Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice photos, there was a burnt out house which I had an explore in last year but that's gone.


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2015)

You made a great job of what's there, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jul 5, 2015)

Great report again. You sure is knocking them out!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like their standard of hygene is much the same. Jim


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 6, 2015)

That's about standard condition for a Little Chef isn't it? 
Another great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't imagine wanting to eat twice on the same day in a Little Chef once was enough for me!Cracking shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jul 6, 2015)

Great post Rubex 

I went to a burnt out house once.. It's still there.


----------



## ironsky (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting photos brings back a few memories. The Little Chefs in my area never got a chance in becoming derelict as Burger King brought them.


----------



## pinkcamera (Sep 30, 2015)

Memories,, I used to work in a Little Chef whilst I was still at school, can recognise the same design despite the damage! Horrible memories of the nylon uniform , so itchy especially when we were overheated from cooking on the griddle. We could have our pick of food for our break , I couldn't stand the food lol, I always had an eccles cake, prepacked and terribly chewy !


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 30, 2015)

I remember Little Chef was the first place I remember seeing one of those hotplate grills & wondering how it worked.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 30, 2015)

Little chef really are horrible places, did they not buy out happy eater?


----------



## old git (Oct 1, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Little chef really are horrible places, did they not buy out happy eater?


About 20 years ago yes. Whats left of them are now owned by Whitbread.The one in Harlow became Bollywood Dreams which now looks similar to this one


----------



## Bones out (Oct 1, 2015)

old git said:


> About 20 years ago yes. Whats left of them are now owned by Whitbread.The one in Harlow became Bollywood Dreams which now looks similar to this one



I had a nose in that one a couple of years back.... Plates everywhere.


----------

